# Reversing direction of wood floor



## bhyatt (Oct 29, 2007)

I understand that there is an item called "spline" to do this proceedure. Where can I buy this? I have read where it can be made but I don't want to try to cut this on my own..afraid I'll cut it crooked!:laughing:


----------



## DeeTee (Aug 29, 2007)

If it's a wood floor you shouldn't need anything- I've seen where they just butt the ends of the new direction to the sides of the old (or vice versa). Maybe it depends upon the degree of "rustic" look you want. If it's a manufactured floor, like a Pergo or laminate then you can get the transition pieces where you got the flooring.


----------



## JazMan (Feb 17, 2007)

Hyatt,

You're right, you need spline when you have to reverse direction after going around an obstacle. You buy it from the same place that sold you the flooring. 

Go to this link for more info, http://www.floorfacts.com/flooring-blog/index.php/2006/10/31/12/

Jaz


----------



## localtradesman (Oct 27, 2007)

*My brother has taught me this when I work with him!!*

From what I remember......He cut the spline on a table saw and glued it into the tongue side. He actually took some longer pieces of hardwood and cut the tongue off and used that. :thumbup:


----------



## homade82 (Nov 2, 2007)

*Spline*

I bought some spline during my recent flooring job. It fit so loose that after gluing it, it was positioned so badly that it did not hold the next board down at all. So I made measurements for a snug fit and made some on my saw out of scrap flooring like localtradsman's friend did. It worked very well.


----------



## rolldodge (Jun 28, 2007)

Make your own! Just butt the two grooves and measure the gar, it's 3/16 X ?. I foget hte width, I thinks it's like a 1/2 inch. 

We refer to the spline as slip tongue, if you're buy it you're going to pay around .25 cents/ linear foot!


----------



## slakker (May 29, 2007)

I made my own on a table saw... I glued the spline in place but also put some PL (construction adhesive) down on the boards on both sides of the spline and it seems to hold very well...


----------



## basledder (Dec 8, 2007)

*Hardwood install - 3 walls and sunken livingroom ?*

I am putting hardwood flooring in a Dining room, sunken living room. The dining room has 3 walls and joins the living room. the joists run the length of the rooms north to south. there is 1 step to the living room. 
If I start at the north wall in dining room and when I get to the step I will have to make a cut cutting the groove off how do I join the nosing? 
Or should I run the flooring north and south which is wrong ?
Or is there a nosing that comes with a groove side?

Any help will be greatly appreciated

Thanks Brent


----------



## basledder (Dec 8, 2007)

*OOOPs*

Sorry about that last one


----------



## JazMan (Feb 17, 2007)

You're excused...?

I thought all nosing came with a groove on the field side?

Jaz


----------



## handy man88 (Jan 23, 2007)

bhyatt said:


> I understand that there is an item called "spline" to do this proceedure. Where can I buy this? I have read where it can be made but I don't want to try to cut this on my own..afraid I'll cut it crooked!:laughing:


A few years ago when I put in hardwood, I couldn't find it in any of the big box stores like Home Depot, so I went back to my hardwood floor supplier, Lumber Liquidators, and picked up a piece.

Something as small as this would be dangerous to make on a table saw.


----------



## Zero Punch (Nov 15, 2005)

*"*Something as small as this would be dangerous to make on a table saw."

No more dangerous than any other cut.


----------



## libby (Feb 5, 2008)

*The perfect spline solution*

Hi- we are putting down 2 1/4" solid oak Bruce hardwood floors and need to reverse the direction of the wood in one room- we looked all over the place for a suitable spline- the grove in the wood is just about 1/4". At our nearby Home Depot, they don't carry splines and we tried to get creative with a solution. But we found the most perfect spline at Michael's craft store. They have a dowel section and there for $1.09 a piece, we found rectangularly shaped dowels measuring 1/8" high X 3/8" wide X 2' long made of basswood. If you stack two of these strips on top of each other, you get a piece that is 1/4" high, 3/8" wide X 2' long. It fits like a glove- I don't think we could have found a better, cheaper solution!:thumbup:


----------

